# Truma Combi 4E/6E Problem



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

I just popped into the van to check that the heating was on a low level in view of a frost tonight and discovered something wrong. 

The power source dial was set to gas only - of which there is loads. 
The heat/water switch was set to heat only. In this mode i adjusted the temperature dial to 5 and expected it to burst into life and blow 'hotness' all around with a high fan speed like it used to do. In fact all that happened was that the fan blows cold air at a low flow. 

If I turn the heat/water switch back to OFF - ie the horizontal position, the green led remains illuminating the temperature dial and the fan continues to run. This is not simply a 'run on' because it never stops; I checked an hour later and even in the off position the fan is running and the led is still illuminated. 

I also tried with heat source set to mains only and exactly the same happens. 

I drained the tank and truma - just in case. 

Tomorrow I can check the 12V fuse but I would have thought that if the 12V fuse was blown the fan wouldn't run. 
If the mains fuse goes then I can't see why it would affect gas operation - and they say the mains fuse should only be replaced by someone trained - and that aint me! 

It is still under warranty so I am not too bothered but if I could fix it myself we could get a couple of nights away. 

Any suggestions? 

Roy


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Why not fill the system with water and check if it will ignite and heat the water. If this ok it will reduce the No. of faults to chase to perhaps just the thermostat. Worth a try


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Roy
Not knowing what year your model is, and would also say how much I like those vans, nearly bought one a couple of years ago but it was just too much.great finish though. have you checked that gas is flowing through the van, check the gas rings on cooker are working.have you put the control on full , which is about 9 I think.what is the voltage reading on the battery.you say it does not work on mains either. who is the dealer over here who can look at it.or better still look at the web site of the heaters maybe truma who will tell you the nearest agent, they will more than likely to know what is wrong.

cabby


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Roy
In situations like this when controls are not operating as they should, (and I have no idea what the problem is) I would try disconnecting all batteries powering the controls (this may include the cab battery also) for a few minutes then reconnect, and see if the panel corrects it's self.
If this dose not work at least you have a bump in the hope Ian Sargent picks it up, if indeed it is a control panel problem.

Charlie


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

Thank you to all who replied so promptly.

This morning I braved the cold and had another look. 

roger7webster : I understand your thinking but having now fixed it - see below - I am still grateful for your particular guidance.

cabby : I can confirm that the gas is flowing correctly, the battery is pumping out a full charge and I have the Truma tried on full heat - on the newer combi the maximum is 5 not 9 which is a pain because it makes the control much more coarse than it was before - and that was pretty poor. Re the Le Voyageur van - yes we do love it - in a perverse kind of way because we have had awful problems both with the conversion and the Mercedes base. Sadly the dealer hasn't over performed either but I will PM you in case you are interested - or indeed anyone else who is thinking of going that way with either Le Voaygeur or Pilote.

chascass : Removal of 12V is a bit of a pain because the control panel over the door will remove 12V, but not from the Truma. Disconnecting the battery is an option but there are two in parallel so it is a bit more of a pain. However, I eased the Truma cover off and even though the Control panel in the van indicated it should be off there were two lights displayed on the pcb; a permanent green one and a flashing red one. The sequence of red flashing suggested to me a code which might, to an Truma specialist , indicate the specific nature of the fault. The fact that anything was lit indicated that 12V was ON so the fuse must be OK but , I removed the 12V fuse anyway- the lights all went out. I waited a minute or so and reinserted the fuse. The flashing did not return so I went back into the van and - like magic - it worked. 

So the removal of the 12V must have performed a reset of the circuitry which fixed the problem - for now.

My wife - the one with the brain this week - reminded me that when we bought the van new 12 months ago, a similar thing happened but I cannot pinpoint the particular cause. Fortunately I know what to do should it happen again.

The only thing that I did recently was this. We have had a microwave fitted which I wanted to try out. Having proved it worked off mains I then tried it on our 1800Watt inverter - and that worked too. Obviously the Microwave power requirements will have taken the guts out of the battery (260AH) for a few minutes but I cannot see that taking the fully charged battery down to a level which would upset the Truma. Perhaps I will never know the reason and the fact that it also happened 12 months ago before the microwave was installed suggests either a different fault or nothing to doing with the microwave at all.


Thank you all for the help.

Roy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Roy
So glad it turned out to be an easy answer and not a right pain in the neck. Strange these electrics you know. :? :? 

you have surprised me over the van, am now glad that I have this one then.
even though it is French.Had it since Jan this year, will sit down and write a report on it next year when sitting in the sun.
may you have many trouble free miles.

cabby


----------



## 102960 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would be very interested to know the problems you had with Le Voyageur and the Merc chassis. - can't seem to PM you on this system, I am steve10665 on ebay so could send me a message there!! Thanks.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You will have to pay your £10 and join the club to be able to PM a member, you never know the advice you get may be worth it.

Charlie


----------

